# Slogan



## hotsnow (12. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen:

ich brauch einen Slogan für ein *Sportfachgeschäft.*

Habt Ihr vielleicht ein paar Ideen? 
Bitte um eure Hilfe

Danke und einen schönen Tag noch
hotsnow


----------



## Digg-R- (12. April 2005)

Juche, weg von dem Faulheitstrip, wir machen euch fit juhaa  ^^


----------



## knorck (12. April 2005)

Wie heißt es denn?
Vielleicht kann man einen Reim machen


----------



## hotsnow (13. April 2005)

Was haltet Ihr davon:

- Unser Service macht den Unterschied

- Kompetenz in Beratung und Service

- Service und Qualität aus bester Hand

- Ihr Sportfachgeschäft - Einfach besser

- Schnell und einfach perfekt

- Freude am Sport


----------



## schnarnd (13. April 2005)

Ich find Freude am Sport schön. Ist nicht so hochgestochen wie die anderen. Eben nicht so aufdringlich.
Wenn ich das lesen würde , würde ich denken:
Ahaaaaaaaaaaam, hhmmm, Denen geht es also wirklich um den Sport und nicht um den Profit


----------



## alchemist (13. April 2005)

Wie wärs mit:

"Schokolade macht glücklich -- Sport noch mehr."

LG, alchemist


----------



## knorck (13. April 2005)

gg.

Klingt etwas nach einer _Werbekampagne_ für Sport, nicht für ein Fachgeschäft.

Schade, dass Hotsnow immer noch keinen Namen gepostet hat.

Etwas länger: Sport ist Mord? Nicht bei uns ... der beste Sportausrüster in [Stadt] .


----------

